# Ok, The Beast Has Been Unleashed, lol



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, started Skyrah in a agility class, first time in a class setting agility wise. We have worked on things at home. Well, happy that she loves, but well, now since she knows what this class is, she goes crazy! She wants to pull me over to this to do, that to do & oh yea, take the teacher holding her on other end of the tunnel, through it with her!!! I tried this class on no training collar, as in GL, but not sure that's gonna work.  Yes, she is 8 months, but 62 lbs of strength & determined to do equipment. I hate looking like I have a crazy, wild, out of control GSD. Don't like the pulling towards equpiment & me telling her no. Want to keep it fun, but geez, not Marley & Me fun, lol :/ She is now just going wild at class, because so eager to do.  Any suggestions? Obed class with no equipment around, then I have nice focus & calm.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ya, wait until you let her run the couse without a leash. That's when the real fun starts! Gunny went totally nuts and ran around like a maniac.


----------



## Flips Mom (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the same problem! My guy and I do so well at home, and then we get to class and the combination of the equipment and the other dogs turns him into a wild man! He can get up and over the A frame in about 2 strides, and did the dog walk so fast last week that he fell off and almost took me out too! 

I'm interested in what others have to say because I could use some advice too! 

At least you know that you are not alone!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, thanks for making me feel not alone, but holly cow.....  I am used to older calm adults, lol My first agility pup. She is fine with dogs, blows them off, but equipment is making her drive go wild, ADD, wants to pull me to!! I need control of her in this setting.  Have to a degree, not that bad, but wowsa today! I feel a GL might have to go back on & wanted away from that, but hate say NO as she is pulls me towards equipment.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

A dog is a dog is a dog is a dog; they will reproduce behaviors that are reinforced. Clearly your pup is finding more reinforcement in the equipment than in you. Build more value in yourself, and work on more distraction training. The interesting thing is that the more value your pup has in you, the less you need to work on distraction training! Probably should work some impulse control as well.

So I'd work on three specific things:
1) Value for yourself (Reinforcement Zone)
2) Impulse control (Crate Games, Door sits, etc)
3) Recalls (Restrained Recalls)

So- practical advice? How about working on your reinforcement zone (area at either side) by working lineups. You could also be working on crate games to build impulse control. Is your pup required to sit at the door and be released before heading outside? What about prior to feedings? You could build more value for yourself and increase your pup's recall desire and speed through restrained recalls. When you get to class, you could sit far away from the equipment and reward for focus. Reward for focused heeling while inching closer and closer to the equipment. Doesn't even need to be focused heeling- you could just reward your pup for making a choice to look at you rather than the equipment. Be sure to do all this training in differencing environments.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I do exactly what Wildo just said and it's helping immediately. When it's not our turn, I'm working on sit, down, stay, heel, "side", etc.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> She is now just going wild at class, because so eager to do.  Any suggestions?


It depends. Do you want to compete at National levels in agility or are you just doing it for fun?

Building control is easy ... building DRIVE - not always so!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Wildo has given you excellent advice 

I would also suggest bringing a crate and crating her some of the time between turns. Often with higher drive dogs, watching other dogs do the equipment repeatedly sends them over the top. Between turns you can alternate working her away from the rest of the class (however far away you need to be for her to focus on you, which may be out of the room/building at first) on impulse control, sits/downs, reinforcement zone, shadow handling, etc and crating her. You can practice crate games stuff at training once you've introduced it at home.

When it's her turn, I'd ask for a sit or some focus then release her to the equipment with your release word. In this case, you're using the equipment as a reward for her tuning into you.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lauri, Exactly...  Love her drive in eager to want to do, just not act like a wild child. :-( She is completely different in an obed class, such a good girlie.  Her head is on, focus with great eye focus. I love she loves & her drive is great, don't want to shut her down, but we so need to work on control around equipment. Willy, great info, thanks.  I practice NILF with my whole crew so, yes, waits for eating, doors, getting out of crates, loading in Jeep, ect.  Thanks for all that replied.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My instructor purposely wants us to use harnesses because she WANTS our pups to be excited and pulling to do the equipment and be in class. She recommends the puppia ones because they are reasonably priced and keep the pressure off the dogs neck.

: PuppiaUS.com :








[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB0057VASMC%2Fref%3Ddp_image%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Dpet-supplies%26img%3DPT02%26color_name%3D9-5&tag=5336432754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]

Truth is this is one of the hard parts for us as handlers who want some control and to be in charge (and not dragged everywhere...). But we ALSO really want that WHOOHOO excitement for agility. So our abillity to get some focus and attention WITH THE DOGS IN DRIVE is the real goal. 

Hungry puppy and excellent treats. Toys in class. Working on attention and focus and a LOOSE (or even the leash not connected?) leash.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks MRL.... Well, she has the WOOHOO excitement!!! Just feel like is does not know how to focus & be good, which she does.  I don't want to shut her down either.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wildo's 'value for YOU' is key and needs to be trained in with the treats, toys and you being fun. So as much fun as doing the equipment is, YOU are fun too!!! Have to watch that coming back does NOT mean the leash, NOT mean the fun ends.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I just was in awe that she went nutso like wanting to go do everything, now, now, now & took the 3rd class for her to know right what she is there to do. We tug, play, & have fun, but, yep, equipment mixed with me, she wants equipment. I have gave tons of treats on equpiment so, she knows if she does, treats will come.  Now, I am up in the air about getting her head back on.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Ok, I just was in awe that she went nutso like wanting to go do everything, now, now, now & took the 3rd class for her to know right what she is there to do. We tug, play, & have fun, but, yep, equipment mixed with me, she wants equipment. I have gave tons of treats on equpiment so, she knows if she does, treats will come.  Now, I am up in the air about getting her head back on.


Patience, you sound like you are doing a great job and TIME will allow it to work out.....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Patience, you sound like you are doing a great job and TIME will allow it to work out.....


THANKS MRL, I'm tryin!!!! She is a fun puppy & dearly luv her crazy wild a**, LOL Want to look somewhat with it though at this new bigger place & with a GSD.  I need to get some video of her first classes.


----------

